# my special boy- sensitive pictures



## pixiebaby87

i hope i have the rigth place here to post this. i wanted to tell you about my son. when nathan was born the cord was around his neck. he was resussitated and luckily was okay. for months we visited the doctors each time they told us he was fine just a cold..

until one night he stopped breathing he was 6 months old. i was convinced he was okay. good job my o/h was so insistant. we rushed him up to the a and e where they gave him oxygen everything happened so fast,

we watched him through a window as a mass of doctors flocked in and started trying to get him breathing again and injected his heart with adrenelaine ofcourse at this point i was hysterical we were taken to a small room. it felt like hourse. by then family had all came down... the nurse came in and i thought she was going to say theyd lost him .

theyd taken him to intensive care but he needed to be transferred to alder-hey. we spent days there they told us he had the worst case of croupe in 30 years without a child actually dying :cry: on day 5 we met the doctors at his bed side. they told us he had a 20% chance of survival and if he did hed be brain damaged. all of the family came up to say their good byes we even picked a funeral song still makes me cry it was take that rule the world .

all our family smothered him in kisses but we were all just crying constantly . i guess that made it so final , we went to icu one night where i took my camera as strange as it sounds i wanted to make sure that the last time i saw him id get a picture whilst he was still alive it would be my last picture of him. as i took the pictures they pulled his tube out and he let out a silent cry! he was breathing on his own!! :cry: i couldnt believe it! we were so happy!!

he was diagnosed a month after coming home with having tracheo malacia he was born with a floppy windpipe. hes 3 now and although hes a little behind with his speech there are no major signs of any brain damage. he does still have problems...but all i can say is i feel like the luckiest mum in the world and each day smother my little man in kisses!

i hope its okay i share some pictures and a video of his journey im so proud of my beautiful brave boy. thankyou for reading my loooong post 

love and hugs nic x

https://i696.photobucket.com/albums/vv326/hunnybunny86/291.jpg
https://i696.photobucket.com/albums/vv326/hunnybunny86/290.jpg
https://i696.photobucket.com/albums/vv326/hunnybunny86/289.jpg
https://i696.photobucket.com/albums/vv326/hunnybunny86/196.jpg
https://i696.photobucket.com/albums/vv326/hunnybunny86

this was him around 2 months after x

[URL=https://s696.photobucket.com/albums/vv326/hunnybunny86/?action=view&current=292.mp4][IMG]https://i696.photobucket.com/albums/vv326/hunnybunny86/th_292.jpg[/URL]


heres my handsome man now aged 3. he still has some difficulties but his body is much stronger and able to cope than it was before xx

https://i696.photobucket.com/albums/vv326/hunnybunny86/DSCF9135.jpg

thanks again for taking the time to read love nic x


----------



## sam2eb

What a brave boy! He is a wee cutie!

You have all been thru a lot :hugs:

(my niece has a floppy larynx, not sure if thats something like what your son has x)


----------



## kelzyboo

What an absolutely gorgeous little boy he is!! Hard to believe its the same little boy in those pictures!
A brave little boy and a very brave mummy for sharing, nothing worse than seeing your child so very poorly, so glad he came through it xxxx


----------



## pixiebaby87

thanksso much ladies im so proud of my little man. he has been monitored for the past 2 1/2 years for brain damage so far so good. hes behind on his speech but with all the hospital visits you have to expect some problems?

he was due an op on his legs this year also another problem to deal with .. they took xrays last year which showed his shin bones were growing more quickly than the rest causing them to bow outwards... we went in july to the paedotracian and he doesnt need any ops now they seem to have straightened! he got to start school which i feel is a massive help for his social and development skills.

the picture of him sitting if you click is a video , hes laughing but you can hear his throat .. he regularly suffers with croupe but other than that a very lucky boy.

(hi sam it could be the same things im sure! xx)


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

What a gorgeous boy xx


----------



## lisa35

Someone was must of been watching over you and your gorgeous little boy :hugs:


----------



## carly_mummy2b

What a beautiful brave boy and what a brave mummy I can't imagine how hard it must be seeing your baby like that x


----------



## emilyjade

what a beautiful boy you have!


----------



## 17thy

He is meant for big things! :)

:hugs2: Gosh this made me shed tears, I couldn't imagine being in your position at the point where you thought you were about to lose him. I am so happy for you and your family that he survived and is coping well.


----------



## kgriffin

he is so handsome!


----------



## pixiebaby87

thankyou so much everybody. we love him to bits hes so funny. and hes come so far were so proud of himx


----------



## nicki01

You have one amazing gorgeous little lad there! You must be so so proud!


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thank you for sharing your story.


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

What a beautiful little boy and a very touching story...thanks for sharing xx


----------



## chezziepie

aww what a lovely young lad.. he's such a fighter well done mummy x x x


----------



## Chellxx

Hoe brave are you for sharing your story, you must be so strong to of gone through that and come out the other side with such a handsome boy. :hugs:


----------



## lilbumpblue

thank you for sharing hun he is a lil stunner x x


----------



## summer rain

he is beautiful and so relieved to hear he is doing so well after such a horrible touch and go experience! thanks for sharing xx


----------



## yikesitsmindy

He is so beautiful! I am so happy for you.


----------



## Karlie06

He's a wee beauty:hugs:


----------



## Leinzlove

So gorgeous! What a fighter! So glad he's here! :)


----------



## nineena

Wow your lil man is doing brilliantly, he's such a strong boy and such an asset to you :)

My LO was born with a tracheoesophageal fistula and oesophageal atresia and one of the long term complications she has is tracheolamecia but so far it doesnt seem to cause her too much problems apart from a horrendous cough and occasional cyanosis of the lips. 

How is your lil man dealing with things and have they said whether he will need surgery to fix the tracheolamecia? xx


----------



## sophxx

What a brave boy he's looks so lovely in his shirt x


----------



## lepaskilf

Aww what a brave mummy you are and a strong fabulous little boy you have xxx :hugs:


----------



## pixiebaby87

:flower:


nineena said:


> Wow your lil man is doing brilliantly, he's such a strong boy and such an asset to you :)
> 
> My LO was born with a tracheoesophageal fistula and oesophageal atresia and one of the long term complications she has is tracheolamecia but so far it doesnt seem to cause her too much problems apart from a horrendous cough and occasional cyanosis of the lips.
> 
> How is your lil man dealing with things and have they said whether he will need surgery to fix the tracheolamecia? xx


hi hun, i know i am so very proud off him :flower:

aaww bless her, i hope she is doing okay..

i dont think most cases of tracheo malacia are life threatening,but he wasnt diagnosed until 6 months, and at this time he had croupe, they said the combination off the two was too much for his little body, the doctor at alder hey said it was the worst case of croupe hed seen without a child die :cry:

hes absoloutly great now, they considered an op. but decided against it hes been doing so well they are afraid off doing anymore damage. the consultant said he would need a broncoscopy? sorry for the spelling :dohh: but by doing this they would chance tearing his airway.. he can only be ventilated another 2 times before they fit a traceostomy.. but fingers crossed hes never been back in the icu. 

i hope your little princess is doing okay :flower:


----------



## pixiebaby87

thankyou so much for your sweet comments ladies, i really appreciate it :flower:


----------



## lily24

What a touching story - You must be so proud hes beautiful :) My son suffered very mild Croupe when he was 2 and my gosh it was scary enough and no where near what you guys went through :cry:

Well done for being so brave and sharing your story - stories like yous make the small 'problems' in life meaningless :flower:


----------



## pixiebaby87

lily24 said:


> What a touching story - You must be so proud hes beautiful :) My son suffered very mild Croupe when he was 2 and my gosh it was scary enough and no where neavr what you guys went through :cry:
> 
> Well done for being so brave and sharing your story - stories like yous make the small 'problems' in life meaningless :flower:



awe thankyou so much, glad your little man is okay, no matter how serious i think all off use mums are terrified off our little ones being poorly, thankyou so much for reading my story... its strange to think this time 3 years ago we almost lost him , i suffered pts for so long afterwards ive only just started to relax a little 

you see i felt selfish posting my story when i read such sad stories about mums losing their babies i admire those ladies for being so strong,

i felt after i accepted he was going to die, we were almost grieving we planned funeral songs.hardest was family coming up speaking to him stroking his hair and saying good bye it was all so final... i almost feel like i did lose him and sometimes i have to pinch myself so i know hes actually here and safe im really so grateful and although it sounds strange we value all off our lives so much more because of this x


----------



## ellebelle

_i wanted to make sure that the last time i saw him id get a picture whilst he was still alive it would be my last picture of him. as i took the pictures they pulled his tube out and he let out a silent cry! he was breathing on his own!!_

I'm just CRYING. 
So glad this was a happy ending story.


----------



## lily24

pixiebaby87 said:


> lily24 said:
> 
> 
> What a touching story - You must be so proud hes beautiful :) My son suffered very mild Croupe when he was 2 and my gosh it was scary enough and no where neavr what you guys went through :cry:
> 
> Well done for being so brave and sharing your story - stories like yous make the small 'problems' in life meaningless :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> awe thankyou so much, glad your little man is okay, no matter how serious i think all off use mums are terrified off our little ones being poorly, thankyou so much for reading my story... its strange to think this time 3 years ago we almost lost him , i suffered pts for so long afterwards ive only just started to relax a little
> 
> you see i felt selfish posting my story when i read such sad stories about mums losing their babies i admire those ladies for being so strong,
> 
> i felt after i accepted he was going to die, we were almost grieving we planned funeral songs.hardest was family coming up speaking to him stroking his hair and saying good bye it was all so final... i almost feel like i did lose him and sometimes i have to pinch myself so i know hes actually here and safe im really so grateful and although it sounds strange we value all off our lives so much more because of this xClick to expand...

I suffered PTS after my little man was born (it was all a bit traumatic for us both) Didnt get diagnose until last year - its very difficult so totaly understand how you feel. I have just started to be a bit more relax aswell, i wonder how my DH put up with me acting the way i did for the previous 2 years :(

What a great ending to such a horrible time for you guys..

Enjoy each day and your precious baby! :flower:


----------



## tummymummy

Nathan is absolutely gorgeous xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Babyface179

What a fighter you have and what a handsome boy. No wonder you are so roud. Hugs to you both x


----------



## Stinkerbell

awww hes a little stunner xx


----------



## holidaysan

Thanks for sharing. Beautiful x


----------

